# Yeay or neay, hot oder Schrott?



## daci7 (31. Juli 2021)

Liebe Schwarmintelligenz,

Ich bin zur Zeit mit der traurigen Aufgabe mitbefasst den anglerischen Nachlass von meinem ehemals besten Angekumpel zu regeln.
Dabei sind unter anderem folgende Schätzchen (oder Altmetall) zu Tage gekommen. Leider habe ich davon garkeine Ahnung und will euch daher mal um Rat fragen:
Die Rollen werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht fischen - oder sollte ich? Ich hab weder Ahnung von dam Produkten, noch von der Zeit. Könnt ihr mir dazu was sage ?
Noch interessanter ist für mich die Rute. Die Beschriftung lautet "Gray & Co. Inverness 12ft", der Zustand ist, naja - nennen wir es mal "well used". Aber bei so altem Gerät ist das wahrscheinlich normal.
Lohnt sich eine Restauration? Kann mir wer was über die Rute sagen? 
Der monetäre Wert wäre auch interessant, aber eher nebensächlich, da ich die Sachen nicht verkaufen will.
Anbei jetzt ein paar Bilder. Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Juli 2021)

daci7 
Die Rollen sehen mehr als gut aus, kaputt bekommt man die sowieso nicht. Mal neu fetten, neue Mono drauf und man kann damit noch Jahrzehnte angeln. Von den Bildern her sollten sie sich auch gut veräußern lassen, kaum Lackschäden. 
Die Rute ist mir unbekannt, steht aber als Splitcane auch sehr gut da. Auch dafür werden sich bestimmt Käufer finden, sehe ich kein Problem. Preise ist im Moment unterschiedlich, je nachdem wie viele gerade im Angebot sind, aber mit etwas guten Einstellungsfotos gehen sie bestimmt weg.


----------



## Dübel (31. Juli 2021)

daci7 
Was Hecht100+ zu den Rollen gesagt hat, sehe ich genauso. Unkaputtbare Wertarbeit. Wenn ich mir die Schnurverlegung der Quick 330N so anschaue, hab ich das Gefühl, dass sie wohl auch ein bisschen Feintuning mit entsprechenden Unterlegscheiben benötigt.

Bilder von der Rute würde ich, deine Erlaubnis vorausgesetzt, mal beim TFF reinstellen. Die Herren im UK, können da bestimmt mehr sagen. Ich vermute, dass es sich um eine Lachsspinnrute handelt. Der Zustand ist allerdings eher fragwürdig. Hier widerspreche ich Hecht100+ 
Die Spitze mit den Schlangenringen hat andere Wicklungen als der Rest der Rute. Die andere Spitze wiederum ist wohl mal gebrochen und dann etwas laienhaft repariert worden. Auch sind hier die Ringe, soweit ich das auf den Bildern erkennen kann, ziemlich korrodiert. 
Schrott ist die die Rute sicher nicht, vorausgesetzt, das Material hat noch eine ausreichende Spannkraft und ist nicht weich geworden. Da lässt sich mit etwas Liebe und ein paar neuen Ringen sicher eine schöne Karpfenrute draus bauen. 
Viel bezahlen würde ich persönlich für so eine Rute allerdings nicht. Maximal 30 Euro vielleicht. Zum Entsorgen ist sie aber definitiv zu schade.

Ich würde das aber, wie gesagt, gerne nochmal im TFF abklären.


----------



## daci7 (31. Juli 2021)

Dübel  : klaro für mich ist das auf jeden Fall in Ordnung! Ich wäre dir sogar dankbar 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Dübel (1. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Dübel  : klaro für mich ist das auf jeden Fall in Ordnung! Ich wäre dir sogar dankbar
> Groetjes
> David


Perfekt! Ich hab die Bilder schon im TFF hochgeladen und eine entsprechende Anfrage gestellt. Mal sehen, was die britische Schwarmintelligenz zu der Rute meint.


----------



## Dübel (1. August 2021)

Es gibt leider noch keine Rückmeldung vom TFF. Aber ich hab mal selbst ein bisschen recherchiert. Die Firma Gray & Co war wohl ein Waffengeschäft in Inverness. Dort wurden auch Teleskope fürs Deer Stalking hergestellt. 
Ich vermute, dass dieser Laden außer allem, was der Schottische Gentleman für die Jagd brauchte, auch allerhand Ausrüstung für andere "field sports" führte. Wahrscheinlich haben Gray's Lachsruten bei irgendeinem mehr oder weniger namhaften Rutenbauer in Auftrag gegeben und mit ihrem Firmennamen versehen lassen. Für entsprechende Marketingstrategien gibt es zahlreiche Beispiele.

Die Rute ist also ziemlich sicher made in UK. Ich hoffe, dass einer der TFF-Experten an der Art der Hülsen und Schubringe vielleicht erkennt, welcher Rutenbauer da seine Hände im Spiel hatte.


----------



## daci7 (1. August 2021)

Vielen Dank schonmal an Dübel  für deine Recherche und dein Engagement!


----------



## Dübel (1. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal an Dübel  für deine Recherche und dein Engagement!


Sehr gern geschehen, daci7 

Leider gibt es noch keine Antwort vom TFF. 
So eine Lachsrute ist ein beliebtes Rohmaterial für den Aufbau von Karpfen- oder Barbenruten. Auch für Hechte ist die sicher eine gute Wahl. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich sie entsprechend umbauen, neu wickeln und lackieren und dann benutzen. Als Rolle die DAM Quick 330 N dran und schon hast du ne schöne Ausrüstung für einen gepflegten "vintage" Ansitz.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. August 2021)

daci7 

Sehr schöne Quick sind das, die beiden 330N sind nach einer gründlichen Reinigung immernoch zu gebrauchen und sogut wie nicht kaput zukriegen.
Die mittlere 330N ist hierbei die letzte Version und die rechte die davor. 
Behalte die Rollen einfach, reinigen, schmieren und immer mal wide rmit ans Wasser gehen und damit "entscheunigen" wirst sehen das macht Freude.


----------



## dreampike (2. August 2021)

Von wegen die 330 N ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen, ich habe meine in den 70ern gekauft und intensiv damit gefischt. Was ständig kaputt ging, das war die Rückholfeder für den Schnurbügel, die war alle halbe Jahr gebrochen. Ich habe die Rolle noch, sie erfreut sich eines recht ruhigen Ehrenplatzes in meiner Vitrine, zum ernsthaften Fischen verwende ich sie nicht mehr.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## thanatos (2. August 2021)

ich glaube kaum das die Bügelfedern heute besser sind , aber die Mechanik war damals 
in der Regel für ein Anglerleben geschaffen .
Bei den Ruten - welches Material ? eine sieht nach einer gespließten aus -
sicher schöne Sammlerstücke . Ein gut betuchter Bekannter  (RIP) hat sich vor etwa 30 Jahren
eine anfertigen lassen ,tolles Teil für 1200 DM & 400,- DM für das Alu-Transportrohr
Er konnte es sich leisten .
Ob es heute noch Rutenbauer gibt die diese Technik beherrschen - habe da meine 
Zweifel .


----------



## Bilch (2. August 2021)

daci7, erstmal Gratulation zu den tollen Stücken, die Du erworben hast.
Über die 248 hat Hecht100+ vor kurzem ein tolles Bericht geschrieben.


----------



## daci7 (2. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> daci7, erstmal Gratulation zu den tollen Stücken, die Du erworben hast.
> Über die 248 hat Hecht100+ vor kurzem ein tolles Bericht geschrieben.


Nun, erworben habe ich noch nichts - auch wenn ich mit dem Gedanken natürlich spiele. 
Was meint ihr, was die Restauration einer solchen Rute wohl kosten würde?
Die Rollen traue ich mir ja zu, aber an einer Gespließten will ich  nicht das Rutenbauen lernen.


----------



## Dübel (2. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Nun, erworben habe ich noch nichts - auch wenn ich mit dem Gedanken natürlich spiele.
> Was meint ihr, was die Restauration einer solchen Rute wohl kosten würde?
> Die Rollen traue ich mir ja zu, aber an einer Gespließten will ich  nicht das Rutenbauen lernen.


daci7 
Die Rute professionell restaurieren zu lassen, lohnt in dem Fall wahrscheinlich nicht. Da legst du schnell ein paar Hundert Euro hin. 
Wenn du Zeit hast und handwerklich geschickt bist, kannst du die Rute sicher ohne Probleme neu aufbauen. Das ist echt kein Hexenwerk. Wenn irgendwas nicht klappt, musst im schlimmsten Fall einfach wieder von vorne anfangen.
Wo wohnst du denn? Ich bin in den nächsten Wochen öfter mal in diverse Richtungen unterwegs. Ich komm gerne mal bei dir vorbei, wenn es sich einrichten lässt. Schreib mir am besten eine PN.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> aber an einer Gespließten will ich nicht das Rutenbauen lernen.



Hier hat doch Boardie erst letztens so'n Ding restauriert und Bilder davon gemacht:






						Wibo Rute und andere unbekannte Angel
					

Hallo zusammen  habe vor kurzem zwei gespließte Ruten erstanden. Nach einer Recherche konnte ich nichts zu den Ruten finden. Anbei ein paar Bilder und Infos zu den Ruten.          Die Rute mit der Aufschrift Wibo und der Nr.117   Spitzenteil 103cm 32g Mittelteil 106cm 95g Handteil 106cm 275g...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## daci7 (2. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier hat doch Boardie erst letztens so'n Ding restauriert und Bilder davon gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke fürs raussuchen.


Dübel schrieb:


> daci7
> Die Rute professionell restaurieren zu lassen, lohnt in dem Fall wahrscheinlich nicht. Da legst du schnell ein paar Hundert Euro hin.
> Wenn du Zeit hast und handwerklich geschickt bist, kannst du die Rute sicher ohne Probleme neu aufbauen. Das ist echt kein Hexenwerk. Wenn irgendwas nicht klappt, musst im schlimmsten Fall einfach wieder von vorne anfangen.
> Wo wohnst du denn? Ich bin in den nächsten Wochen öfter mal in diverse Richtungen unterwegs. Ich komm gerne mal bei dir vorbei, wenn es sich einrichten lässt. Schreib mir am besten eine PN.


Das sich das finanziell nicht lohnt ist mir klar. Hier geht's ja nicht um eine Wertsteigerung, sondern um ein Andenken an meinen ehemals besten Angelkumpel- wir waren (mit Unterbrechungen) seit der Grundschule zusammen fischen und nun hats den armen Kerl mit 34 viel zu früh aus dem Leben gehauen.
Groetjes 
David


----------



## Jason (2. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Danke fürs raussuchen.
> 
> Das sich das finanziell nicht lohnt ist mir klar. Hier geht's ja nicht um eine Wertsteigerung, sondern um ein Andenken an meinen ehemals besten Angelkumpel- wir waren (mit Unterbrechungen) seit der Grundschule zusammen fischen und nun hats den armen Kerl mit 34 viel zu früh aus dem Leben gehauen.
> Groetjes
> David


Mit 34 Jahren die Welt zu verlassen ist viel zu früh. Tut mir Leid. Halt die Sache in Erinnerung an deinem Freund. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dübel (2. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Danke fürs raussuchen.
> 
> Das sich das finanziell nicht lohnt ist mir klar. Hier geht's ja nicht um eine Wertsteigerung, sondern um ein Andenken an meinen ehemals besten Angelkumpel- wir waren (mit Unterbrechungen) seit der Grundschule zusammen fischen und nun hats den armen Kerl mit 34 viel zu früh aus dem Leben gehauen.
> Groetjes
> David



Oh weh! So jung! Das tut mir wirklich leid.

Wenn du sie im Gedenken an deinen Freund fischen möchtest, würde ich an deiner Stelle minimalinvasiv die Rute in einen benutzbaren Zustand bringen. D.h. nur neue Ringe drauf, die Bindungen entsprechend frisch lackieren und fertig. So behält sie am ehesten ihren Charakter und bleibt praktisch so, wie sie dir dein Freund hinterlassen hat.

Ideal wäre es, wenn du, bevor du irgendwas mit der Rute machst, sie jemand zu zeigen, der schon mal eine Gespließte in der Hand hatte und sogar schon welche renoviert hat.
Leider sind gespließte Ruten oft zwar optisch in ordentlichem Zustand, technisch aber nicht mehr zu retten. Sollte das, was ich nicht hoffe, bei der Gray's der Fall sein, würde ich sie an deiner Stelle einfach genauso aufheben, wie sie jetzt ist.
Mein Angebot steht. Ich schau sie mir gerne mal an, falls du irgendwo wohnst, wo ich ohnehin vorbeikomme. Ich bin diese Woche zwischen Bamberg und Heilbronn unterwegs, nächste Woche Bamberg - Dinkelsbühl - Ulm, in zwei Wochen Bamberg - Chiemsee und Anfang September eventuell Richtung Ostsee.


----------



## ragbar (3. August 2021)

dreampike schrieb:


> Rückholfeder für den Schnurbügel, die war alle halbe Jahr gebrochen.


Erinner mich gerade an meinen Schülerjob im Angelladen,als ich für 5 Mark die Stunde vor einer großen Sortimentskiste Bügelfedern für DAM,Abu und Mitchell samstagsvormittag diese Federn getauscht hab, war der Hauptreparaturgrund.
Kommst nächsten Mittwoch abholn.
Mann,die glücklichen Gesichter.
Btw.heute undenkbar.
Wegen lohnt sich nich und so.


----------

